# Boston? West Rox, Dedham area



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am looking for snow snow plow work in the West Rox, Dedham, Brookline area. 

We have 2 trucks with plows and a shovel crew. Would anyone have any work to sub out?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jbosnow (Sep 30, 2015)

croche1260;2029836 said:


> I am looking for snow snow plow work in the West Rox, Dedham, Brookline area.
> 
> We have 2 trucks with plows and a shovel crew. Would anyone have any work to sub out?
> 
> ...


Chris how many guys on your shovel crew?


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

We currently have 3 on our shovel crew. One snowblower and 2 shovelers. However, we do have the ability to expand if needed.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

sent u a pm.


----------



## Jbosnow (Sep 30, 2015)

croche1260;2034627 said:


> We currently have 3 on our shovel crew. One snowblower and 2 shovelers. However, we do have the ability to expand if needed.


Do you have a number I think I have a good opportunity for you


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jbosnow;2035387 said:


> Do you have a number I think I have a good opportunity for you


Call me 508-273-3150 or my buis partner 413-329-6340

Thanks! I really appreciate it


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Jbosnow (Sep 30, 2015)

croche1260;2039629 said:


> Any updates on this?


My apologies I have been traveling since mid last week. I will call you at 10am tomorrow will that work?


----------

